# Scope



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What are your thoughts about Browning or Bushnell scopes? I am looking around right now and would like to get something for the rifle.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd be real careful with Bushnell. I have had very poor luck with their middle of the line stuff in the past.

Now having said that, the last two scopes I bought were both Bushnell. One is an Elite 3200 and I haven't had any problems. It seems to be a real high quality scope at a very reasonable price. The other is an Elite 4200. It will go on my .300 win mag when it comes in, but alas, it is still on order.

Good luck!


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I really like my Elite 4200 scopes- I use a couple of 2.5-10 and some 6-24x. I think they are every bit as good as the Vari X III scopes I have and they cost about 30% less.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have had great luck with leupold and nikon scopes.Leupold has a lifetime warranty on there scopes.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good afternoon,

I think your best bet is to go with a Leupold scope. They make scopes to
fit everyones budget now.

I use to go with the cheaper scopes but now I just buy Leupold for the clearity, warranty, appreance, and workmanship.

Good luck in whatever decision you make.

:wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for your knowledge! :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This is what I am looking at for my .300...

Bushnell ELITE - 4200 W/RAINGUARD

2.5-10x50, Matte

or

2.5-10x40, Silver

What would you get if you were looking at shooting deer with this scope/rifle?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Get the one that matches your rifle, or looks the best to you. The Elite 4200 is an excellent scope. One thing to consider with the 50mm is that is does need to be mounted higher above the receiver to clear the barrel. Sometimes this will affect the "fit" of your cheek and the stock- if it requres you to lift your cheek off the stock in order to center your eye in the scope it will affect how quickly you can "aquire" the target. I feel that you should be able to close your eyes, mount the rifle, and open your eyes and if you do not have a "perfect" view through the scope things need to be changed. You should NEVER have to FIND the animal or target in the scope.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Consider that the 50mm objective lens will really do very little for you in the way of low light shooting. If it's too dark to see well through a 40mm lens, it's too dark to shoot. I am talking big game here, not coyote's on a full moon. Iv'e owned and used both, and finally decided that the 50mm was just more weight to haul around. I think that the big objective ruins the look of most rifles as well. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

DuaneinND, you are correct. If you have to alter your shooting pos. you will definitely be in a" big world of hurt". It will mess up your NPA (natural point of aim) and it will effect your efficiency...big time!!!!!

"Bring the rifle to your eye"...."Not your eye to the rifle"....

Burly1, I agree 50mm scopes do look odd!!!!


----------

